# Ride needed



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, the bat I just bought broke last night. The cooling impeller went out and the motor overheated. I was looking at doing alot of fishing because I took 30 days of leave. If anyone needs to fill a seat please keep me in mind. I am more than willing to help with gas, cleaning, and shoulder massage on way out. I am up for any kind of fishing. I really want to go out and get my first spadefish of the year. The mechanic is scheduled to get my boat going again on monday morning. You can either bmail me or gie me a hollar if a seat becomes available. I live in Va Beach off Rosemont. 757-971-2588. 

thanks
john


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

Come on now ya'll. My breathe doesn't stink anymore and I promise to shower before we go out. I even have a dozen live clambs and 2 dozen shucked frozen clambs. I am ready to go.


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Deleted. Sorry wrong forum.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I think the thing about the "shoulder massage" might have scared off a few of the guys


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> I think the thing about the "shoulder massage" might have scared off a few of the guys


...and most of the girls! I'm sure there's gotta be some pink Croc-wearing dudes around that'll take you up on your offer, with or without the shoulder massage...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I've got Black Crocs . . . thank you very much


----------

